# 2005.5 Jetta 2.5L power steering light is not going away, plus 2 more alarm lights!!



## dlomonosov (Jun 8, 2009)

Just bought this car. After driving this car for a week with a bad balancing on tires in the front and steering wheel shaking at higher speeds pretty bad, noticed the yellow steering light come on on the dash. It went away a few times after I restarted the car. Now I had new tires put on and the car is balanced in the front, but the light is still there. Steering is fine, is it a common problem, could not find any posts on this here by searching. It could be a coinsidence but I thought it had something to do with wheel shaking from disbalanced tires and triggered some sensor. Should I drive for a few days to see if it goes away?
The other 2 lights are the check engine light that comes on which I had checked and computer said it is the fann system problem, which I know because AC blower needs to be replaced, it is very loud.
Alsothe rear brake light is defective alarm I have, but lights look ok to me in the back?! I had the license plate bulb out, replaced it, thought it was the problem, but light is still on with same alarm!!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2005.5 Jetta 2.5L power steering light is not going away, plus ... (dlomonosov)*

You'll need to scan the car with VAG COM to see what the electronic power steering module is telling you. Standard OBD II scanners can't access this area. 
You won't get a check engine light because your cabin fan is having a problem. Perhaps it's a problem with the cooling fan on the radiator (wouldn't be the first time I've seen that).
You should go ahead and replace whatever rear light that its telling you is defective. The bulbs can work intermittently before they go.


----------



## dlomonosov (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the info. When the car is on and the AC is on and it is hot out, the fan I hear outside standing is loud as well, what are the symptoms of the bad radiator cooling fan? The car blows pretty cold, just need to replace the ac blower. But check engine light came on on a very hot day when AC could not cool the car for a long time and the blower was on high speed making bad sound?!
what usually is a problem with a steering? would off balance wheels that caused a bad shake in steering wheel cause it?
I took out a wrong bulb yesterday at first when I replaced the non working license plate bulb, so when I replaced the right one, now I have both left and right rear brake light alarms on the cluster when I start the car along white light light on cluster. Damn the car only has 42k miles, wow, how is it going to be at 80k, after having toyota lexus acura and honda cars I hope I am not going to be in for a ride with this Jetta, love the car though..


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

have you had someone sit in the car and hit the brakes and turn signals for you yet? might be worth a shot. I have the "dumb" cluster in my car, which will simply say "light out" so you go hunting after every light, and looking for one that's not working. I thought the light was an error, but later found that one of my rear brake lights was actually out. You have to remember that you have 2 bulbs per side, one's brake, and one's turn signal.


----------



## dlomonosov (Jun 8, 2009)

found them.. you are right the inside bulbs on the brake light are bad, will replace them. 
as far as a possible radiator fan being a problem and the check engine light coming back and going away, the smaller fan on the radiator is sitting still, not moving, that might be a problem. Is that an exensive fix? looks like I bought myself a headache, and only have 42k on it. Is the small fan should be working at all times? How much and how hard is the fix, can I do it myself, is that an easy DIY? I will order the AC blower tonight to get rid of the loud cabit noise. Anyone know how cold should the AC blow out of the fan, is 48-52 degrees what it should blow?
Now anyone have the steering light on cluster come on? Any common or known issues on this electic steering? Is it a coinsidence that the light came on when I drove the car with unbalance tires and the steering shook like crazy and maybe cause the sensor to come on?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (dlomonosov)*

The fan problem is pretty common http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3936616
Hopefully parts are more available. If you figure out which one you need, you can get it online for ~$200 + shipping. I don't think it is that hard to change it yourself, but you'll probably want to have the Bentley manual and read it carefully.


----------

